# tcbud husbands Afgoo Smoke Report



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

IDENTIFICATION

Judge: tcbud husband, all responses are his, unless otherwise noted.
Date: 10 24 09 
Strain: Afgoo 
Breeder: Clone Guy
Grower: tcbud and tcbud husband

If available enter the links to the following threads: 

Grow Report: Goldilocks Grow, Marijauna Passion
Breeder Report: Clone Guy Says So
Related thread:  Link in Signiture 
Cured bud photo: included one cured, one fresh picked.

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION

_note from tcbud, I do not know why the purple color is not picked up in the picture I put up here, when holding the bud, purple is there. It even has that purple smell_. 

1. _8_ Visual Appeal 
Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10. 1 being unappealing-10 being excellent. 

2. __7__ Visible Trichomes Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered. 

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report. Leave these fields blank if you do not have a powerful magnifier.

Clear [10] ___% 
Cloudy [70] ___% 
Amber [20] ___% 

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Brown [x] Green [x] Gold [x] 
Blue [] Grey [x]White [] 
Red [] Rust [x] Orange []
Purple [x] Black []

5. __7__ Bud density 
Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank. 

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment. 

Address these questions while breaking it up use smaller buds off a bigger bud here and there

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [x ] Liquorices [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] 
Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [x] 
Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] 
Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit[ ] Menthol [] Pineapple [ ]
Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [] Mint [] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] 
Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ x] 
Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] 
Strawberry[ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ] 

7. __[10]__ Aroma 
Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. 
Use freshly crumbled bud for best results. 

8. __[0]__ Seed content 
Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.

9. __[2]__ Weeks cured If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing. 

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:_ no comment..
tcbud comments, she likes this for daytime_.

THE SMOKE TEST 
Address these questions while smoking. 

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. 
Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows: 

Water pipe (enter bong, hookah, bubbler etc) 
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) 
Pipe x (size-type, ie medium-glass) metal pipe
Joint (Vanilla Rips)

Other (specify) Water pipe [] Vaporizer [] Pipe [x] Joint [] Other []

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment. 

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [3] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] 
Berry [ ] Floral [8] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ]
Fruit [8 ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] 
Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit[ ] 
Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] 
Mint [] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold 
[ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] 
Spice [] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry[ ] 
Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Perfume [ ] 

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste. 

3. __[9]__ 
Taste Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious. 

4. __[7]__ 
State of dryness Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal. 

5. __[8]__ 
Smoke ability Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth. 

6. __[6]__
Smoke expansion Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes. 

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:_ tcbud husband says, Smooth Smoking....tcbud still does not like purple tasteing pot.
_
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS 

Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. __[3]__ ) 
Dosage Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects. 

2. __[2]__ 
Effect onset Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper. 

3. __[6]__ 
Sativa influence Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect. 

4. __[7]__
Indica influence Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body. 

5. __[8]__ 
Potency Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating. 

6. __[1]__ 
Duration Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted. 

7. __[]__
Tolerance build up Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly. 

8. Usability Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion. 

Morning - wake up - 9
Day - work - _Will Not answer as he does not ever go to "work" high. Tho he is baking bread right now, and I used to consider that in "housework" catagory.  Can you tell he likes his Afgoo?
_Evening - relax - 9
Night - sleep - 9

9. __[8]__ Overall satisfaction 
Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail. 

10. __[10]__ Ability and conditions . 
Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample. 
_tcbud husband is smoker and toker from way back, then back somemore, tcbud calls him expert in his feild._

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this strain a keeper for long term use? Yes [x] No [] 

12.Rate the noticeable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should not be construed as medical advice.

Negative Effect [] Positive Effect []
Appetite __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Anxiety relief __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Paranoia relief __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Sex drive __[ ]__ __[]__ 
Sleep __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Pain relief __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Ability to rest or sit still __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Thought process __[]__ __[ xx]__ 
Speech process __[]__ __[ x]__
Imagination/creativity __[ ]__ __[xx]__ 
Humor perception __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Visual perception __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Audio perception __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Taste perception __[ ]__ __[x]__ 

_*Please note *that I put xs instead of number, therefore there is only a positive and negative outcome (I think thot processes affected here). The sex question he would not answer, says tcbud.
_
Please fill in as many of the above slots as possible.

13. This will cover the growing part of the report fill out all that apply.

a. soil__[x] if soil list which manufacture you got the soil from ie fox farm, miracle grow who? _The 25% Worm Casting Organic Soil from the Worm Farm in Durham, Ca.
_b. hydro__[ ]
c. areoponic__[ ]
d. soilless__[] this includes coco and peat or perlite & vermiculite.


14. nutes used during growing

a. organic__[ x]
b. bio__[x] 
c. chemical__[x] 
d. none__[ ] 
_Used Fox Farm, Grow Big, Cha Ching, Open Sesame, Alaska Fish Emulsion says tcbud, not sure how to classify the nutes.
_
15. list here how many days it was in veg __[ ] how many days in flower __[ ]

_Clone Outdoor Mid May 09, begin flower early and reveged to reflower Late July. It was another revedge nightmare. The nightmare had a happy ending tho.
_
_Was fun doing this smoke report. Will be doing more as the stash gets smoke able.
Says tcbud, thank you for reading humble smoke report.
_


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

I totally see purple...  lady friend


----------



## kaotik (Oct 24, 2009)

wow, that's one in depth smoke report.. hats off to your hubby TC 
and i agree with 2dog, that second pic is nice and purple (and looks like a BPOTM winner for sure  )
nice job you two


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you tc and thank your hubby i know it musta been trying for him to do that fer ya


----------



## nvthis (Oct 24, 2009)

TC, great looking goo! There is really a difference between indoor/outdoor for sure. Your finished product looks much better than mine. Mine looks like pretty basic bud (but with tons of trichs) and yours held it's color really, really well. 

Do you notice any very faint scents? This was my second batch and it was the same both times. I get just the slightest ever hint of catpiss and a fairly resonable underlying hint of stale beer. 

Congrats on some fine looking smoke girl (& hubby!)!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks People for taking the time to read such a long report.

NV, this stuff smells fruity and kinda flowerey....smells like the Purps and Amethyst I grew last year.  If all four plants had not turned out just like a friends, who was also growing Afgoo, I would have thot it was incarnation of last years Amethyst.  His was a much bigger plant, but the bud color was identical.  I even went into last years pics and compared the plants.  The Amethyst was a darker purple.  Ah well.....good daytime smoke, I think.

I got this form from another journal here, I thot this was a basic "smoke report" form.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 25, 2009)

TC, haha! We're all stoners here girl! The more indepth the smoke report, the better we can imagine smoking it ourselves! Frankly I wouldn't mind seeing _more_ detail :hubba:  

Thanks bunches friend


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

That was a really cool read Tc 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

:stoned:


thats  How  ya  do  a  strain  Report...Thanks  friend:48:


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 25, 2009)

nice report and good lookin buds....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

*i take it it was an awesome smoke then TC :giggle:

and i soooo see thr purple in there eace:
*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you all for comming by and reading humble "smoke report".

Please note, the bud on the right is a wet bud, and the purple shows nicely.  When dry, the left pic, the purple has changed to almost a dark redish brown.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Oct 26, 2009)

TcBud - where can I get a copy of the "form" of the empty report? so that I can also submit my helpful, detailed reports in due time.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2009)

You can use this one, copy paste to your document.  I just took the x's out and took out the comments on the one I copied here.

Would love to read more smoke reports.....

note on 12, I used x's but it calls for numbers.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice report TC! I wanna see 4u do his version of what a smoke report is, lol.
" Uh, I found the jar I was looking for, finally got it opened, had to hit it, thought about it for a sec, then I hit it again. Yup, it's good." LMAO


----------



## astrobud (Nov 5, 2009)

what did it take , two days to make that report, nice job and i see purple


----------



## tcbud (Nov 5, 2009)

I took this report from a grow journal of Thorns.....last spring, coppied it to my machine and it has been sitting there waiting since then.

The purple in the second pic is wet bud....when it dried it kinda faded....

From what I have found from purple pot, is that the color will come up thru the stalk of the trichclomes, and the ohter way will be from cold, the fartherest out portion of the bud will turn, the actual plant matter.


----------

